# Tramitar un documento.



## paradoxa4

Buenos días.

¿Cómo se dice en alemán _tramitar un documento_?

El contexto es de ámbito legal, ejemplo, para sacar el DNI, un pasaporte u obtener una nacionalidad extranjera, etc.

Ejemplo:

"Para fundar una nueva compañía debo tramitar documentos que comprueben la autenticidad del capital"

"Quiero sacarme el pasaporte, mejor me pongo desde ya a tramitar los documentos"

*Tramitar*: Cumplir con todos los pasos y formalidades establecidas por la ley hasta concretar exitosamente la aprobación del documento.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## kunvla

Hola, paradoxa:

Hay muchas posibilidades en alemán traducir *tramitar*, y en cada caso concreto dependiento del contexto se puede usar otro verbo o giro. En tus dos ejemplos usas la misma expresión 'tramitar documentos para fundar una compañia y sacar el pasaporte', respectivamente, así pues, me resulta más natural traducirla con *einreichen*.

Aquí te pongo mi traducción de esos dos ejemplos:

"Para fundar una nueva compañía debo tramitar documentos que comprueben la autenticidad del capital"
_Um eine neue Firma zu gründen, muss ich (bei der  zuständigen Behörde) dafür notwendige Papiere einreichen, die die  Mittelherkunft belegen._

"Quiero sacarme el pasaporte, mejor me pongo desde ya a tramitar los documentos"
_Ich will einen Pass beantragen, also besser reiche ich schon jetzt (bei der zuständigen Meldestelle) dafür notwendige Papiere ein._

Pero mejor esperemos a que digan otros foreros alemanes al respeto, tal vez se les ocurre otra traducción más acertada.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

*Hallo Kunvla!

Ich versuche hiermit deine Übersetzung ein bisschen zu "polieren",obwohl ich deine Deutschkenntnisse bewundernswert finde!

**"Para fundar una nueva compañía debo tramitar documentos que comprueben la autenticidad del capital"
Um eine neue Firma zu gründen, muss ich (bei der zuständigen Behörde) die dafür notwendigen Dokumente einreichen, um die Authentizität/Echtheit des Kapitals zu belegen.

"Quiero sacarme el pasaporte, mejor me pongo desde ya a tramitar los documentos"
Ich möchte einen Pass beantragen, deswegen ist es besser, dass ich schon jetzt die Dokumente zur Bearbeitung einreiche.

Saludos*


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> *Hallo Kunvia!
> 
> Ich versuche hiermit deine Übersetzung ein bisschen zu "polieren" , obwohl ich deine Deutschkenntnisse bewundernswert finde!
> 
> **"Para fundar una nueva compañía debo tramitar documentos que comprueben la autenticidad del capital"
> Um eine neue Firma zu gründen, muss ich (bei der zuständigen Behörde) die dafür notwendigen Dokumente einreichen, um die Authentizität/Echtheit des Kapitals zu belegen.
> 
> "Quiero sacarme el pasaporte, mejor me pongo desde ya a tramitar los documentos"
> Ich möchte einen Pass beantragen, deswegen ist es besser, dass ich schon jetzt die Dokumente zur Bearbeitung einreiche.
> 
> Saludos*


Gracias, Tonerl, justamente eso me hacía falta para una traducción más idiomática.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

De nada!
A mí me gustaría mucho trabajar siempre en equipo para conseguir algo conjuntamente!!!

Hasta la próxima


----------



## paradoxa4

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Los felicito también por su buen nivel de español.


----------

